# Trouble washing out image



## steveo52 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello

I'm new to screen printing and I'm having a lot of trouble washing out my screens. The image will not wash out without a lot of force. By the time I get the image to wash out the surrounding exposed emulsion becomes damaged. 

I'm using a 1500 psi pressure washer, ryonet HiFi pink photopolymer fresh stuff, 500-watt halogen 15 inchs away no uv lens, epson 1430 all black with accu rip. 

My exposure unit / stand has a black surface with 1/4 glass covering the screen. Screen room has LED lights with 12 hours of screen dry time. I built a box for screen drying with a bathroom fan on top air hole in bottom.

I've burned images for 3 minutes up to 15 with same results. If I could just get the image washed out I would be rolling. Any help would be appreciated :/


----------



## midahu (Jul 13, 2013)

What emulsion are you using? How are you reclaiming your screens? What are you using to degrease your screens? It sound like to me your emulsion is being locked into the screen. Do you have problems reclaiming the screen?


----------



## steveo52 (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm using ryonets hifi photopolymer its premixed. I also use screen reclaimer and screen degreaser from them. I ordered 2 part emulsion and a foam pad to place under the screen while exposing. I'm hoping that helps me out. I don't have any trouble reclaiming I've been doing a lot of it


----------



## steveo52 (Jan 22, 2017)

Maybe the bulb is exposing the screen from being to hot. I'm trying that new emulsion nxt week. You have to mix the sensitizer yourself.


----------



## ChoiceImage1420 (Dec 30, 2011)

Is the art on your films opaque? You may need to REDUCE the exposure time and use low water pressure when you wash out the emulsion.


----------



## steveo52 (Jan 22, 2017)

I thought that was the problem so I upgraded my printer and got accurip. They are super dark now. Still the emulsion comes out hard.


----------



## steveo52 (Jan 22, 2017)

If I lower the pressure the image partially washes out and eventually the water degrades all of the emulsion. I just coated two more screens not going to give up.


----------



## ChoiceImage1420 (Dec 30, 2011)

Is the toner on the correct side of the film? Are you sure there's no light coming in between the film and the emulsion?


----------



## ChoiceImage1420 (Dec 30, 2011)

OK, it sounds like your emulsion is failing. Are you coating the screens in a dark room?


----------



## steveo52 (Jan 22, 2017)

I place it on the back of the screen. With the opaque inkjet ink face down. 1/4 glass over the top. Hope the foam pad I ordered will help. I'm gonna place that under the screen while burning. Maybe light is reflecting back?


----------



## steveo52 (Jan 22, 2017)

I place it in my dry box after coating. The rooms window is blocked out. The room has LED lights maybe that's the culprate. I thought those were dark room safe.


----------



## ZanyDogTees (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey Steve, i have the same setup as you, 500 watt halogen exposure unit 16 inches away from transparency, Ryonet hifi pink photopolymer emulsion, waterproof transparency printed from epson wf-7010, printer set on ultra premium photo paper glossy high quality. I coat my screen with emulsion, than place on drying rack with fan blowing to help dry for several hours.

I expose my screen for 7 minutes, with a black cardboard under the screen (ink side), with glass over transparency to prevent light refraction, the hifi pink photopolymer emulsion developes the image quicker than the diazo emulsion that you've switched to. I think your problem maybe in the use of the pressure washer. I use a 1500 psi pressure washer also, the only difference is that I don't turn the pressure washer on, I use the medium wand pressure adapter (green one), the water will still circulate through the washer with the pressure off, you just won't get that high force that will blow you're design out. while moving the wand back and forth holding it away from the screen about five to six inches, your image should start to clear out. Before washing the design out, spray the print (shirt) side down first and let sit for several minutes before washing out and you should be good.

I hope this helps you, my screens wash out every time.


----------



## ZanyDogTees (Jan 29, 2013)

one other thing Steve, I just use yellow bug lights in my dark room.


----------



## steveo52 (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for the help I will try the black cardboard inside the inkwell. And less pressure / 7 min exposure. I will let you guys know I appreciate it. Got people begging for shirts :/ 

My current setup has black plywood under the screen but not directly inside the screen inkwell.


----------



## steveo52 (Jan 22, 2017)

I ordered a bug light to replace led too.


----------



## sbdezign (Jul 22, 2013)

Soaking before spraying image out helps with this for us. We have a different setup but if we let the whole thing sit in water for about 3min usually sprays right out with a regular hose nozzle on mist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo52 (Jan 22, 2017)

I've been spraying it and letting it sit for a couple minutes. I need to make sure its not getting exposed by light. I will try three thanks. You guy have been a big help I appreciate it I'm close.


----------



## steveo52 (Jan 22, 2017)

I placed a black cardboard sheet in the screen inkwell while burning. Completely submerged the screen under water for three minutes after burning for 7 minutes. Used mist on a garden hose spray nossle. And the screen came out flawless I'm shocked. You guys rock my world!!!!!


----------

